# s'inscrire dans



## andaluza

Hola a todos,

no encuentro traduccion para la frase siguiente:
"l'association *s'inscrit dans la logique de* ses avancées en France"

alguien me puede ayudar? gracias


----------



## totor

Haría falta un poco más de contexto, Andaluza, pero creo que puedes poner *se inserta en* o *está dentro de* o *tiene que ver con*.


----------



## andaluza

el contexto: "Ayant une vocation nationale, européenne et internationale, l'Association AFIPA s'inscrit dans la logique de ses avancées en France: obtenir également au Luxembourg une interdiction de commercialisation de fourrure de chat et de chien"

espero q puede ayudar...

gracias


----------



## totor

Aquí tienes una opción, Andaluza:

*Con una vocación nacional, europea e internacional, la Asociación AFIPA mantiene la lógica de sus intervenciones en Francia*…


----------



## Inaxio L

Salut! "se inscribe en la lógica de sus"... estaría bien, al menos aquí en los medios de comunicación se utiliza; "se enmarca en" también estaría bien, y avancées, ¿qué es?


----------



## andaluza

gracias por sus respuestas!

(avancée significa progresos)

saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
La propuesta de Inaxio es perfecta; puedes también contentarte con "está, se sitúa" ...
*La Asociación se inscribe en la lógica de sus avances en Francia.*
_avance= adelanto, progreso o mejora_ in DUEA
Buenas tardes


----------



## Marlluna

Hola a todos 
Este verbo me plantea problemas en diversas situaciones. Un ejemplo: "Ce qui différencie 1998 y 1989, c'est l'orientation dans laquelle s'inscrivent les offres et les interventions des formateurs".

¿Tenéis alguna idea? Gracias.


----------



## Domtom

-
¿Qué te parece _es la orientación que deben tomar_ o _que debe darse en_ o _que debe seguirse en_?

Espera otras.


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias Domton. De lo que me propones, "que deben tomar" me parece que iría bien. Espero, de todos modos, más respuestas.


----------



## framboise

Traduccion mas libre: que caracterizan 
 Un saludo


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, es algo más libre. Yo había pensado "que forman parte". ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Peach Pit

Bonjour!

l'expression figurée "s'inscrire dans la continuité" peut-elle être traduite par "se prolonga"? Voici la phrase:

Quant à la progression exponentielle du marché britannique, 2007 s’inscrit dans la continuité de 2006

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## grandluc

Me parece que "se inscribe"funciona también en castellano.
"su acción se inscribe en la política actual"


----------



## Peach Pit

Gracias Grandluc!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sí, dos posibilidades: 2007 se inscribe en la continuidad de 2006 o está en la continuidad de 2006.


----------



## Peach Pit

Muchas gracias Gurb, suena muy bien tu traducción.


----------



## Ali1984

Hola,

j'aimerais traduire ces mots dans le contexte suivant:

Bien que cela ne s'inscrivait pas dans le cadre d'un voyage organisé avec la commission hispanique, nous sommes allées a Arles pour assister à une corrida. 
(nous devions à la base organiser le voyage a Arles avec la commission hispanique ce qui ne s'est pas fait)


Voici ma traduction:

*mientras que no se inscribía en el contexto de un viaje organizado con la comisión hispánica, fuimos en Arles para asistir a una corrida.*
 
*Merci. Ali*


----------



## Domtom

-
_En el ámbito de_, _en el marco de_. La tuyatampoco está mal y además todo el mundo lo entendería y sin escandalizarse, pero las que te he propuesto son mejores.



Ali1984 said:


> Bien que cela ne s'inscrivait pas


 
Aunque esto / ello no se inscribía



Ali1984 said:


> nous sommes allées a Arles pour assister à une corrida.
> (nous devions à la base organiser le voyage a Arles avec la commission hispanique ce qui ne s'est pas fait)


 
fuimos *a* Arles para asistir a una corrida de toros.

Si no ponemos que la corrida es de toros, o sea, si decimos solamente _corrida_, puede sonar a sexual ; mejor _corrida de toros_.


----------



## Ali1984

Muchas gracias

!!! *Has ido muy útil últimamente!!!*
 
*Un saludo*
 
*Ali. *


----------



## Domtom

-
De nada.

_En el marco_ creo que en este caso es mejor que _en el ámbito_.

Quizá sea porque "marco" parece más concreto, como es el caso, que sólo se trata de un viaje material ; "ámbito" parece como más vago, más amplio e incluso, para algunos casos, más espiritual.


----------



## fragnol

Slt!

S'incrire dans une démarche de développement durable

= 

.............(??) en un planeamiento(?) de desarrollo sostenible

????????????????

Qué piensan??

Merci!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir: *enmarcarse en un planteamiento de desarrollo sostenible*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aquí tiene otras posibles traducciones de "s'inscrire" pero 
la que precede es  como siempre.

**** Gracias Tina, los dos hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## rolandbascou

L´association s´inscrit dans la logique de ses avancées est une phrase creuse .
Il semble que l´on veut dire que l´association suit la même ligne, suit la ligne de ses avancées ...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Oui, certes roland. Mais celui qui doit la traduire doit se la coltiner ainsi; il n'a pas à l'améliorer, à la transformer ou ce que tu voudras; si c'est une phrase creuse il doit la traduire dans le même registre...une phrase creuse dans la langue cible. Ou alors il ne traduit pas, il explique...et c'est alors un autre exercice.
Bonne journée


----------



## ladymarione

Hola!

Me esta costando traducir esta frase:

Le rapport présenté ici s´inscrit dans la perspective d´échéances européennes importantes pour l´agriculture, dont le "bilan de santé", annoncé pour 2008, n´est pas la moindre.

no se como traducir _*s´inscrit dans la perspective d´échéances européennes importantes*_

el informe aqui presentado se posiciona/orienta en vista a importantes citas europeas para la agricultura. El balance de salud anunciado para 2008 es una de ellas, y no la menos importante.

me podeis ayudar a reformular lo que es necesario?

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

... se sitúa en la perspectiva de... (no sé _échéances_, creo que es _plazos_)


----------



## SG_Gibs

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenos dias,

Me gustaria saber como se traduce esta frase que significa dedicarse a cumplir acciones a fin de alcanzar una meta.
ejemplo: s'inscrire dans une logique de développement durable.

Felices fiestas!


----------



## SG_Gibs

Oh oups... oui, j'ai vu. Merci !


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Si nos atenemos al DRAE, _inscrire _sólo es «inscribir» cuando significa «grabar» o «apuntar el nombre de una persona entre los de otras» o bien cuando se utiliza en geometría. Pero en francés tiene muchas más acepciones: «registrar», «afiliar», «incluir», «dejar una señal», «estar situado en, formar parte de, encuadrarse en», «suscribirse»...


----------



## log

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
(por favor haga una búsqueda
antes de abrir un hilo)​
Bonjour,
je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que s'inscrire veut dire ici:
"  Notre problématique de départ est la suivante : comment réduire l'écart entre les familles et l'école pour que l'enfant ne se sente pas écartelé entre deux mondes antagonistes, entre deux langues, deux cultures, ou comment réduire la distance entre la culture scolaire et les références familiales, pour que celle-ci ne soit pas facteur d'échec?  Cette problématique s'inscrit dans le cadre du suivi d'un projet d'école de trois ans portant sur l'éducation aux langues et aux cultures (Helot and Young, 2002)."


Comment je pourrais le traduire en espagnol?


----------



## Paquita

> _Emploi pronom. passif._ Se situer (dans), faire partie de. _Notre œuvre peut-elle mourir, si elle s'inscrit dans l'intelligence et dans le cœur de notre prochain? _(J. Vuillemin, _Essai signif. mort,_ 1949, p. 207) :
> 8. Il [Denys] ne dira pas que sur quinze mille fidénates, Romulus en tua la moitié de sa main; il lui attribuera telle institution qui n'a pu *s'inscrire *dans les lois, mais plutôt s'introduire dans les mœurs par la force du temps et de l'habitude...
> Michelet, _Hist. romaine, _t. 2, 1831, p. 69.


 
fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/inscrire


----------



## MarieSuzanne

De acuerdo con las definiciones que da el DRAE para _inscribir_, _inscrire _sólo se debe traducir por _inscribir _cuando significa «grabar» o «apuntar el nombre de una persona entre los de otras» o bien cuando se utiliza en geometría. En francés, en cambio, _inscrire_ tiene muchos más sentidos: «afiliar», «incluir», «dejar una señal», «formar parte de, encuadrarse, enmarcarse», «suscribirse», etc.


----------



## GURB

Hola
En el caso que te ocupa puedes decir: *se enmarca en el seguimiento de un proyecto...*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- incardinarse
Ejemplos de Google en los que incardina puede corresponder perfectamente a nuestro _s'inscrire dans_:


> crear / habilitar una nueva Sección, denominada Servicio de Atención a la Familia, *SAF CENTRAL*, la cual se incardina en su Secretaria General desde el 1 de Julio de 2007
> FUENTE





> El dolo _se incardina en_ la culpabilidad (entendida como reprochabilidad), la antijuridicidad se centra en el desvalor del hecho
> FUENTE





> La enseñanza de las matemáticas forma parte de ese sistema de valores, tiene fundamento éticos y _se incardina en_ una práctica social
> FUENTE



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Andlindck

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos
(Por favor, no abra un hilo nuevo si ya existe uno)

​¡Buenos días a todo el mundo!

Estoy traduciendo una página de arte y me he encontrado con esta frase que no soy capaz de traducir: *s’inscrivant dans le sillage de Delaroche *

Para poneros en situación se está hablando del pintor Alexandre Cabanel, aquí os dejo más contexto:

"Nourri à la source romantique, *s’inscrivant dans le sillage de Delaroche* (Othello racontant ses batailles), Cabanel puise dans les grands drames classiques ou modernes des scènes dont l’expression lyrique des passions, la virtuosité du dessin et l’opulence des décors et des costumes ravissent ou exaspèrent la critique."

¡Gracias!


----------



## FCLS

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo un documento sobre una fundación, y tengo problemas con esto:
_"Elle est devenue fondation reconnue d’utilité publique en juin 2009, une reconnaissance et une preuve de confiance qui permet d’*inscrire ses activités dans la durée.*"_

Si me pudieséis ayudar con lo que está en negrita, os lo agradecería muchísimo. Y si además alguien sabe cuál es el equivalente de "fondation reconnue d’utilité publique", pues mejor.

Mi propuesta hasta ahora es:

_"Se convirtió en una *fundación reconocida de uso público (fundación pública, según la legislación francesa)* en junio de 2009, reconocimiento y prueba de confianza que le permiten *registrar sus actividades en la historia/hacer historia...*"_

Muchas gracias,

Fátima


----------

